# BMW f10 535 xi remove speed limit



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello, i have BMW f10 535xi (2010 year) how can i remove speed limit? ( limit 210 km/h)


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Buying a new DME and, after its installation, quickly coding DME for its highest VMAX value (my DME for example has the Apina Package VMAX for 317 km/h).
Don't forget: after first new DME using, you have 10 working Hours before the VMAX coding will close its doors....
Good luck


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

F-series engine control unit protection has been cracked and tools are available so this doesn't require a new DMe any more. Take the car to a proper engine tuner and you will get speed limiter removed and also an engine tune at the same time.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

ap90500, any recommendations on who?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

spitcool said:


> ap90500, any recommendations on who?


I can recommend tuners in Finland, probably won't help you much . Try google.


----------



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> F-series engine control unit protection has been cracked and tools are available so this doesn't require a new DMe any more. Take the car to a proper engine tuner and you will get speed limiter removed and also an engine tune at the same time.


engine tuning is that cheap tuning as JB4 n55 stage 1 or 2??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bighackboy said:


> engine tuning is that cheap tuning as JB4 n55 stage 1 or 2??


He is referring to Flash Tunes, not Piggyback Tunes.


----------



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> He is referring to Flash Tunes, not Piggyback Tunes.


can i install flash tune, without going to service?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bighackboy said:


> can i install flash tune, without going to service?


Unless you having Tuning knowledge, special Tuning Tools, and Tuning Firmware files, I don't think so.


----------



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless you having Tuning knowledge, special Tuning Tools, and Tuning Firmware files, I don't think so.


i found this, is that?? http://www.vrtuned.com/shop/vr-tuned-obdii-port-tune-auto-flash-bmw-535i-f10-p-150786081.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bighackboy said:


> i found this, is that?? http://www.vrtuned.com/shop/vr-tuned-obdii-port-tune-auto-flash-bmw-535i-f10-p-150786081.html


This is not a Tune:

"_*This is a flash to improve throttle response and shifting performance, it is recommended for Turbo cars to get our Tuning Box kit instead._"


----------



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not a Tune:
> 
> "_*This is a flash to improve throttle response and shifting performance, it is recommended for Turbo cars to get our Tuning Box kit instead._"


then can u give me link about flash tune


----------



## bighackboy (Feb 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not a Tune:
> 
> "_*This is a flash to improve throttle response and shifting performance, it is recommended for Turbo cars to get our Tuning Box kit instead._"


what about this sentences? 50% faster gear shifting along with speed limiter removal where applicable....
This new programming tool gets around the vehicles anti tuning security on the ECU. The VR Tuned Auto Flash is vehicle specific and is really designed for automatic transmission vehicles. Providing increased engine power and 50% faster gear shifting along with speed limiter removal where applicable. The VR Tuned Auto Flash is the only engine and gearbox tuning solution in one for the BMW 535i F10 model. The module uses a 64 bit processor for ultra fast programming which enables both engine and gearbox tuning to take place in under 2 minutes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bighackboy said:


> then can u give me link about flash tune


No. I do not have a link for a 535i N55 Flash Tune.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bighackboy said:


> what about this sentences? 50% faster gear shifting along with speed limiter removal where applicable....
> This new programming tool gets around the vehicles anti tuning security on the ECU. The VR Tuned Auto Flash is vehicle specific and is really designed for automatic transmission vehicles. Providing increased engine power and 50% faster gear shifting along with speed limiter removal where applicable. The VR Tuned Auto Flash is the only engine and gearbox tuning solution in one for the BMW 535i F10 model. The module uses a 64 bit processor for ultra fast programming which enables both engine and gearbox tuning to take place in under 2 minutes.


Again, throttle response and shifting, and speed limiter removal "_where applicable_".

This is not a DME Flash Tune to increase HP and remove Speed Limiter. For DME Tune, they refer you to their Piggyback product.

If you choose not to believe, then buy it. :dunno:


----------

